# What kind is This.....?



## hardy (Dec 16, 2011)

What kind of breed is this 
this is squab of just 47 days 

advices appreciated....


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Looks like some type of feral or maybe some type of flying breed.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

looks like me KING he is a young home mine is and he looked like that at that age.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Almost looks like the flights have been plucked.


----------



## hardy (Dec 16, 2011)

no it not plucked its a fully grown squabs


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

No idea. There's a ton of different breeds over there and most of them look alike.


----------



## mosman (Feb 25, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> No idea. There's a ton of different breeds over there and most of them look alike.


WOW,,,
It surprised me when MARY didnt know a color. I am amazed when someone ask a color and she is always there with a answer. And sounds like she is always right, I have know idea about any of them. And to see her stumped was a shock...lol


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

mosman said:


> WOW,,,
> It surprised me when MARY didnt know a color. I am amazed when someone ask a color and she is always there with a answer. And sounds like she is always right, I have know idea about any of them. And to see her stumped was a shock...lol


shes saying she doesnt know the breed not the color .


----------



## mosman (Feb 25, 2010)

PigeonVilla said:


> shes saying she doesnt know the breed not the color .


Thanks a lot PigeonVilla,,, Now I have to slap my head and say.....DUUUHHHH


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The color is either a blue bar with dirty and smokey, probably also sooty to help make it even darker. OR a coarse black allowing the pattern to show through  I'm thinking just a really dark blue as I see lighter feathering coming in with the moult and the tail looks lighter than the rest of the body.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Almost looks like the flights have been plucked.


I had bird or two like that. Sometimes you can get lucky.


----------



## hardy (Dec 16, 2011)

Even though i dont know the which breed is 
I am very much exciting to see it grow faster and faster and around our home

thanks for the replies Guys.......


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

The white on the wings is very nice to look at.


----------



## hardy (Dec 16, 2011)

Those white colors are only at the tip its not a fully white colored feather 
I also known very lately about the color and the other side of wing is fully black


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

looks like a madrasi pigeon.....also a bit of the patiala flier.Where are you in India ?


----------



## hardy (Dec 16, 2011)

Ya correct i am in madras only


----------

